# New harddisk in a ToughBook CF-W2



## benke (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello!
Im sitting here and is trying to change the harddrive in my Panasonic ToughBook CF-W2. The problem is that Panasinoc dont whant me to do this my self so they have screwed the hardisk in the case with like 100 screws. I CANT separate the case without a map over the layout of the computer.
If someone have some help please send it to me directly Im going away soon is going faar away in my work and I need my computer. The computersupport where ill work is not very god. 

Regards 
Benny in Sweden :4-dontkno


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

After looking at several pictures on the net (I have never seen a toughbook personally).

I am guessing here. The harddrive should be under the keyboard. Most laptop keyboards are "clipped" in. You just look at the edges around the keyboard and find little black spring loaded clips. You can push those gently in with a knife or other slim object. Then gently pull the keyboard up. CAREFULL HERE! The keyboard should have a flat "ribbon" cable attached under there. Look carefully under the keyboard to find the best way to flip the keyboard out of the way without tearing this. You will have to see how it is attached to the MB. You can lift a plastic clip on the MB connector which should let the ribbon gently come out. 

I am just guessing only from looking at the pics.

If you have any square or rectangular openings on the bottom, that might be it also. If you have a digital camera, take some photos of the bottom of the laptop. I might be able to help with more info.


----------



## benke (Nov 24, 2004)

*Replace Harddrive*

I´ve found the drive its under the cover down in right corner. The problem is that i cant get to all the screws. I cant seperate the cover so i can get it loose.

look at this side:
http://www.panasonic.co.uk/toughbook/images/products/prod_cfw2.jpg

and just below the Intel sticker it is. But I cant get to it!!!


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

From my experience:

The location of the drive you indicate requires you to completely take the laptop apart. With the cd/dvd location and door, this looks quite complicated. Is there screws on the bottom holding just that silver piece to the top (the piece before the keyboard that the drive is under)? You might be able to "pop" that piece off seperatly. Look for seems under it and by the keyboard. Even though screws are out, sometimes plastic latches hold them in place. Usually sliding finger nails under the edge will pop them loose.

I guess taking pictures is out of the question?


----------



## benke (Nov 24, 2004)

How do i view a picture here i have tried but it dont work?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Post a picture of what you have. If you have a digital camera..

When posting or replying look under "Additional Options"
Manage attachments. Then follow the instructions...

I was hoping you could post pictures of where you are with the laptop, and maybe I could "see" what you would be able to do..


----------



## benke (Nov 24, 2004)

OK Now it works!
The drive is under the ring. This side of the keyboard I cant lose from the cover.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Can you send a close up picture of the bottom of the laptop?

In the picture it looks like your keyboard is loose. Do you have it out? Is there a seam by the keyboard for the piece with the ring to come of as its own piece? The ring will have wires attached, most likely under the keyboard.


----------



## benke (Nov 24, 2004)

I´ve got it! The keyboard was glued together with the cover. Look at the pictures tha i´ve enclosed. **** what a relife. Tank's for the patience!
Now I can go to my work tomorrow, i workes in SaudiArabia with UN, so you can trust me wen i cant any true support there!

Regards 
Benke of Sweden


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

I think you got this one by yourself, but should definitly be a good reading for anyone interested in taking apart a toughbook...


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

be carefull when taking screws out, label them on where they went... most laptop screws look alike, but the threads are different

this makes it a total pain in the azz

Matt


----------



## nexusnrg (Apr 6, 2008)

I really could use some specific step by step instructions on gaining access to the HDD so I can remove/replace it.

I just bought a Toughbook CF-W2 from a guy on the internet, his claim that it was in perfect working condition but when it arrived, I unpacked it and it started up fine, but within an hour of playing around windows xp crashed. and it never came back up. I tried to repair and it wouldn't repair. I ran knoppix and it can't find anything in the windows folder. I get a disk error when turning on with a blank screen.

So I tried to just do a fresh install, and it finished saying it couldn't complete it. So I'm to the point where I just have to replace the HDD. Need some help in getting to it...

thanks.


----------



## tougbookcentral (Aug 17, 2008)

The hard drive in CF-W2 is 3.3V and not available for end users. This article explains how to replace it with a conventional 2.5" HDD: http://toughbookcentral.com/replacing-hard-drive-in-panasonic-toughbook


----------

